
Ask HN: Anyone recommend any good hacker themed books for my hols? - eljayuu
I have worked my ass of this year, therefore, I am looking forward to a nice 2 week break in the sun.  I read digital fortress by Dan Brown a while back (liked it except for the NSA being glamourised) and loved the Mother of God (the rise of AI by David Ambrose).<p>Would really appreciate some suggestions from the community on the best out there, hacker themed, AI take over etc etc.
======
max_
I recommend Dan Drowns Digital Fortress:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Fortress](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Fortress)
the book is filled with Cryptography, Quantum computing, NSA, Assasins... _i.e
sorted me out pretty well_

~~~
eljayuu
Thanks Max, have read that one :)

------
a3n
I liked Spook Country, part of a loose Gibson trilogy.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spook_Country](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spook_Country)

I read it before I knew there was a predecessor and successor.

~~~
eljayuu
brilliant. added to list

------
siquick
Daemon by Daniel Suarez is pretty good

[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/6665847-daemon](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/6665847-daemon)

~~~
eljayuu
thanks! added to list :)

------
neomech
Cuckoo's egg:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Cuckoo%27s_Egg](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Cuckoo%27s_Egg)

~~~
eljayuu
many thanks, have about 4 to burn through now!

------
stevekemp
I recently read "The Martian" and was impressed at some of the creativity and
attention to detail.

(Not seen the film, so I've no idea how well that compares.)

------
siquick
If you are up for watching some TV then 'Mr Robot' is pretty awesome

~~~
joelg
I watched the first three episodes with a friend and absolutely hated it, but
am considering giving it another shot. What did you like about it?

~~~
eljayuu
Yeah you need to give it time as it unravels, very very good

